# Where are Outlook's attachments?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Where on the hard disk does Outlook keep its attachments?

Where on the hard disk does Outlook Express keep its attachments?


----------



## wr4698er73678 (Nov 25, 2006)

Dont really get what you mean but try here anyway:

http://www.nsware.com/Attachment-Extractor-for-Outlook-Express.htm


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

you mean attachments that are downloaded and saved to disk, or attachments that are opened?

Opened attachments (not saved) are stored in a temporary folder, and erased when the message is closed, its location is C:\Documents and Settings\"username"\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\ and may be in folders like OLKCE 

Saved attachments can be specified by you, but if not specified they are more likely saved in whatever folder has been designated the default documents folder on your computer.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

That helps; but, that's weird.

I use Eudora and all my attachments can be found at Eudora\Attach and when installed, Eudora's setup asks me where I want to put mail, attachments, etc. Superior, in my opinion.

So, there is no place on the hard disk I can find the Outlook's and Outlook Express's attachments unless they've been overtly saved by the recipient?

Here's the problem: I get computers on which the OS has crashed. I usually connect its hard disk to another computer and copy all the user data to another disk or CD/DVD. After the crashed computer's OS is recovered, I place the user data back on its disk (My Documents, Favorites, mail, address book, etc.). The attachments have to be _somewhere_.

Does Outlook store them in its PST file?

Does Outlook Express store them in its .mbx files?


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

> Does Outlook store them in its PST file?
> 
> Does Outlook Express store them in its .mbx files?


I don't use Outlook, but that would be what I think, the PST files.

Outlook Express, yes - except unless you have an old version (4?) they are now .DBX files.

Being database programs, everything is stored internally. From the sound of it, Eudora stores them separately. That almost certainly uses more hard drive space than a db program.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Thanks.

As for Eudora using more drive space with its method, drive space is about the most abundant thing in a computer. Most people don't use even 10% of what they've got. I sure like the convenience when working through the back door.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The attachments are part of the PST or the DBX files. I don't see what's so difficult about "finding" attachments. There right there in the e-mails which are restored when you restore the PST or DBX files. Sounds pretty simple to me.


----------



## Papermoon (Nov 6, 2006)

That is what i do, also. After re-imaging, I just restore the .PST file. They have their saved emails, contacts, etc and can reopen any attachments they need.


----------

